# Jersey Cow for sale Louisiana



## tcboweevil (Jan 10, 2006)

1st freshener. 2 years old last August. 5 months bred to a black angus. Does well on just pasture. We have rye, winter wheat, bermuda, clover, with dandelions, honeysuckle, and other natural pasture grasses. SHe is sweet, comes to the barn with grain in a bucket. Lets me handle her udder and tail and brush her. Halters a little, but stands quietly at the bucket while I clean her udder and brush her. 1000.00 will haul her for 45 cents a mile. Thanks, Theresa in Lafayette, Louisiana


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

How sweet. I have always wanted a Jersey. We have Alpine Dairy goats - new this year - and I am not sure my husband will let me take on a cow right now  Good luck with her. We are in North Louisiana.
Dawn


----------



## tcboweevil (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi, I have several people in North Louisiana that want cows milk. I have a second cow, Buttercup, that will freshen in 2 months. You could really do some people good by doing a cowshare. If you are interested, send me an email. I know of 8 people right now that would do a cowshare. Here is Buttercup's picture: She is 1100.00, but she is bigger than Eclaire, the choclolate Jersey. They are both gentle and hand milkable.


----------



## MamaJ (Feb 13, 2007)

What does Eclair weigh? She looks small...

Blessings, MamaJ


----------



## tcboweevil (Jan 10, 2006)

I taped her and she weighs about 700 lbs.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

My first calf heifer Tulip (a full blood Jersey) was two-years old September last; she too will weigh close on to 700 pounds. A shame I don't live closer, I would like to buy a couple of two-year old bred Jersey heifers.

We've been looking around here but nothing yet.


----------

